# Charlie scared me to death almost



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

as You all know I have a tiny Chihuahua He's about 8 months old and he weighs about 3 lbs well I let him out before bed to go to the bathroom I was out there with him for about 5 minutes or so and he was still sniffing around so I ran in the house for a minute to grab my sweater because it gets cold at night. when I went back out to get him He was laying in the mud room not able to stand or move and looked like he was in shock I thought maybe an owl might have picked him up and dropped him and he landed hard. I was so worried I wasn't sure if he was going to make it or not his skin was ice cold to the touch and he couldn't seem to stand or move even though nothing seems broken he threw up twice I had to hold him or he would have puked laying down he seemed like he was in shock really badly I had him wrapped up in a quilt and had him laying next to the heater. I live 30 km from town and My car is in getting the brakes done. So I couldn't even take him to the vet. Last night. Why do these things always happen late at night. I hoped and prayed that he made it through the night I got up at 3 am to go to the washroom and check on him and he had moved away from the heat. but he was still not very responsive so I picked him up and brought him to bed with me. I got up at about 7am and he seemed allot better he was at least alert and able to walk again. Now I'm thinking maybe he had a seizure but why would he be so cold. and why would he throw up. then I thought maybe some kind of bug bite or maybe he ate some kind of poisonous plant. but It just happened so quick. he's now back to his very active happy self. after he scared the bejesus out of me. does anybody have any ideas about what might of happened has this ever happen to any of you. its been the worst night of my life and now he's fine. I guess its a waiting game now if it was a seizure to see if it happens again I just don't know what to make of all this. He's going to give me more grey hars then I already have the little bugger. I just love him so much.The thought of losing him had me crying my eyes out for hours.I just don't know what to think about all this.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't have any answers or advice, but I just wanted to say I sympathize and I'm glad Charlie is better. I'm the same way- Toby has a tummy bug and I was up at 3am calling the 24 hr vet for advice and on here worrying. I can only imagine something that serious! So scary. You seem to have handled it well. I'd probably take him to the vet to get evaluated just in case, but I'm paranoid. Lol.

Hugs to you and Charlie!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you tried rubbing some karo syrup on his gums just in case it's hypoglycemia? Check him over real good. Feel all his bones to make sure nothing's broke.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor guy. I'm so sorry to hear this. I would have been beside myself! I'm glad he's feeling better but I'd probably go to the vet or at least call them just in case. He's so cute. I hope he's over the worst.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw poor little one, he is so precious. I have no clue , but there are so many things outside at night, even spiders can bite him and it would react on him , he is so little. So glad to hear he is back to normal.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I know it could be anything from a spider bite to Epilepsy and everything in between. It sure was scary I called the Vet and he said just to keep and eye on him and if he's doing something that out of the ordinary to bring him in


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Poor baby. Glad he is on the mend.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am thinking a hypoglycemic reaction. He is tiny. How long was it since he ate? Did you give him any sugar solution? He may have recovered on his own, cause he is 7 months and his liver could have released glucagon. (glucose is stored in the liver) I feed my 7 month old 3x a day. morning, about 4-5pm and then at 9 pm. I give her a rounded tablespoon at the last 2 feedings. More at the am feeding. I used to leave food over night, but not now.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no, poor Charlie! I'm glad he is doing well now, but don't have much advice either. It does sound like it could've been a hypoglycemic attack considering he's just 3lbs but they usually don't just perk back up without some type of intervention/treatment. The fact that he was unresponsive and cold is what worries me most; so thank goodness he pulled through okay! If I were you I'd get a bottle of Karo Syrup to keep on hand, in case it happens next time, you can just put a few drops on your finger and rub it on his gums. It's not a bad habit to get into anyway, especially if he doesn't regulate his meals enough to keep his sugar levels normal. Most dogs don't mind the taste, either, so you can get him adapted to licking a drop or two off your finger when he's in-between meals. Good luck and please keep us posted on the lil guy. =)


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not a vet. In humans the liver stores glucose/glycogen and when the blood glucose level gets low, the liver gives up this to make the sugar level go up. I am assuming that in healthy older dogs this also happens. In tiny/young puppies I would not assume their liver is able to do this. ASK your vet!! I'd be interested also to know for sure!


----------

